# Pen Tool's Default Selection (CS2)



## canonrebel (Sep 6, 2005)

I've updated CS to CS2 and I find that CS2's use of the pen tool is different from CS.
When I define a selection with the pen tool, the selection is always inversed.  How do I configure the pen tool in CS2 to not inverse the selection
ThanX


----------



## Meysha (Sep 7, 2005)

Hmmm I don't understand exactly what's happening. 

Could you describe it step by step?
Are you creating a path and then turning it into a selection?


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 7, 2005)

You have it set to "subtract from path area".  You should see a set of 4 buttons on the menu for that tool (top of screen).

-add to path area / subtract from path area / intersect path areas \ exclude intersecting path areas

Just make sure it's not on subtract.


----------



## canonrebel (Sep 8, 2005)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> You have it set to "subtract from path area".  You should see a set of 4 buttons on the menu for that tool (top of screen).
> 
> -add to path area / subtract from path area / intersect path areas \ exclude intersecting path areas
> 
> Just make sure it's not on subtract.



You Da Mann, Digital Matt!!

Thank you


----------

